# We got another kitty today



## Heffanator (Apr 19, 2005)

My mom really wanted another kitty so we went to the same humane society where we got Sophie. Her name is Phaedra (Fay -Dra) it means "glowing, bright" Mom didn't know the meaning but loved the name anyway. Here's her pics...
http://www.catster.com/?82167 
Phaedra!
http://www.catster.com/?82167


----------



## Contessa63 (May 23, 2005)

Great! Congratulations!


----------

